
Can You Rewire Your Brain? Maybe. (It’s Tricky. Be Careful.) - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/wilo-williams-plastic-brain/
======
kp1
Did not read this article, but short answer is Yes. Read the book 'MindSet' by
Carol Dweck

